# Red Hat Dependency Problem



## Romsl (31. Januar 2007)

Hi Zusammen,

wuerde gerne auf einem Red Hat Enterprise 4 Server apt-get und svn installieren. Hab die Pakete auch schon besorgt und bekomme dabei eine Dependency Fehlermeldung:


```
error: Failed dependencies:
        libbz2.so.1 is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        libelf.so.1 is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        libncurses.so.5 is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        libpopt.so.0 is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        libreadline.so.4 is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        librpm-4.2.so is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        librpmdb-4.2.so is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        librpmio-4.2.so is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        libstdc++.so.5 is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        libstdc++.so.5(CXXABI_1.2) is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        libstdc++.so.5(GLIBCPP_3.2) is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        libstdc++.so.5(GLIBCPP_3.2.2) is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
        libz.so.1 is needed by apt-0.5.5cnc6-fr1.i386
```

Wollte die Dependencies installieren aber da bekomme ich folgendes:


```
package elfutils-libelf-0.97.1-3 (which is newer than elfutils-libelf-0.76-3) is already installed
```

Warum funktioniert das also nicht wenn das Paket 'already installed' ist

Vielen Dank und Gruss

Romsl


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

So wie ich es sehe, fehlen Dir die genannten Libraries.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Romsl (31. Januar 2007)

Ich versuche die ganze Zeit schon diese Libraries zu installieren aber es geht nicht. Er sagt, dass dieses/diese Paket/Pakete bereits installiert ist/sind.

Trotzdem kann ich nicht installieren. Wie kann ich vorhandene Pakete downgraden?


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2007)

Romsl hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich vorhandene Pakete downgraden?


Da fragst Du mich zu viel.

Ich kenne RadHat zwar nicht, aber ich denke dass elfutils-libelf nicht alle erforderlichen Libraries enthält.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Februar 2007)

Das Problem koennte sein, dass eben bestimmte Versionen erwartet werden, wie es wohl recht haeufig bei Distro-spezifischen Paketen der Fall ist. In der Regel sollte es kein Problem sein das gewuenschte Programm auch mit den neueren Versionen zu nutzen, nur muss man die Installation eben erzwingen.

```
rpm --install --force --nodeps meinkleinespaket.rpm
```
 duerfte hier weiterhelfen.


----------



## Romsl (1. Februar 2007)

Hey,

vielen Dank an Dennis. Das hat mich einen Schritt weitergebracht.

Danke


----------

